# I Am Legend



## Bear Walken (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 9, 2007)

This is a movie I might be interested in seeing when it comes out.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 9, 2007)

I actually think this movie should be pretty good.


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2007)

it looks intresting, and will smith can play so it might be quite good


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

I usually enjoy every Will Smith movie so I doubt this movie would be any different.


----------



## wiplok (Jun 10, 2007)

wow, i liked the trailer, and the whole deserted NY city thing


----------



## SGLP (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks better than I imagined. I'm still depressed from _The Pursuit of Happiness_. This doesn't seem any cheerier.


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2007)

am I the only one who finds it strangely similar to _28 days later_ ?


----------



## wiplok (Jun 10, 2007)

Miss Eclectic said:


> am I the only one who finds it strangely similar to _28 days later_ ?



cant remember what's that movie
refresh my memory?


----------



## Foretold (Jun 10, 2007)

Cant wait to see it! It's staring Will Smith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olaf (Jun 10, 2007)

wiplok said:


> cant remember what's that movie
> refresh my memory?





			
				imdb.com about 28 days Later said:
			
		

> Four weeks after a mysterious, incurable virus spreads throughout the UK, a handful of survivors try to find sanctuary.


incurable virus? *yes*
virus changes ppl in some kind of monsters? *yes*
empty country/town? *yes*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2007)

This movie is based off a novel and a movie called the Omega. The virus that turns ppl into vampires and Smith's character turns everyone into vampires and he is the only one not affected. So during the day he kills them off, the tittle comes from when humans use to talk about vampires as legends and now that theres a vast amount of vampires and a remaining human being left. He's now talked about as a legend. It's like vampire movie but flipped. The vampires are the hunted and the human is the hunter.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2007)

As Hell already stated its based off a novel. Though most post-apocalyptic movies tend to be the same.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, will smith, defenetly watching it


----------



## Earthmonkey (Jun 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> This movie is based off a novel and a movie called the Omega. The virus that turns ppl into vampires and Smith's character turns everyone into vampires and he is the only one not affected. So during the day he kills them off, the tittle comes from when humans use to talk about vampires as legends and now that theres a vast amount of vampires and a remaining human being left. He's now talked about as a legend. It's like vampire movie but flipped. The vampires are the hunted and the human is the hunter.




Ahh..a more modern version of The Omega Man from 1971 with Charlton Heston. Should be pretty good.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't wait for this movie to come out on the screens.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks...interesting.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> This movie is based off a novel and a movie called the Omega. The virus that turns ppl into vampires and Smith's character turns everyone into vampires and he is the only one not affected. So during the day he kills them off, the tittle comes from when humans use to talk about vampires as legends and now that theres a vast amount of vampires and a remaining human being left. He's now talked about as a legend. It's like vampire movie but flipped. The vampires are the hunted and the human is the hunter.



So a USA version of 28 Days Later and some other vampire movies.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 17, 2007)

Miss Eclectic said:


> am I the only one who finds it strangely similar to _28 days later_ ?



So I am to guess any movie from here on out that falls under the post-apocalyptic scenario is going to be considered it's another 28 days later movie.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> This movie is based off a novel and a movie called the Omega. The virus that turns ppl into vampires and Smith's character turns everyone into vampires and he is the only one not affected. So during the day he kills them off, the tittle comes from when humans use to talk about vampires as legends and now that theres a vast amount of vampires and a remaining human being left. He's now talked about as a legend. It's like vampire movie but flipped. The vampires are the hunted and the human is the hunter.



actually the omega man is a remake of "the last man on earth" with vincent Price. but yea it does look good.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 18, 2007)

man i really cant wait for this movie, it looks greatr


----------



## Psychic (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought it was gonna be another alien movie. Funny, i always imagine myself as being the last survivor on earth...how creepy is that.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 19, 2007)

This movie looks pretty good.

I hope it doesn't disapoint though. 

I liked the music in the trailer I saw a few days ago.


----------



## Talone (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone hear of this movie yet?  It looks like it could be quite awesome.

From Warner Bros. Pictures:



> Robert Neville (Will Smith) is a brilliant scientist, but even he could not contain the terrible virus that was unstoppable, incurable, and man-made. Somehow immune, Neville is now the last human survivor in what is left of New York City and maybe the world. For three years, Neville has faithfully sent out daily radio messages, desperate to find any other survivors who might be out there. But he is not alone. Mutant victims of the plague -- The Infected -- lurk in the shadows... watching Neville's every move... waiting for him to make a fatal mistake. Perhaps mankind's last, best hope, Neville is driven by only one remaining mission: to find a way to reverse the effects of the virus using his own immune blood. But he knows he is outnumbered... and quickly running out of time.



Original trailer has been out for a little while now, new trailer is on IGN with some first shots of the Infected:

Original:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX773fMkS90[/YOUTUBE]

New IGN Trailer:
XBox 360 Arcade Press Release

Thoughts?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw the trailer when i went to see resident evil...

looks really good


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay a cool looking vampire movie. *Book was awesome *


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 25, 2007)

This movie looks pretty good, defintely gonna check it out


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

I am Legend Novel was the basis for George A Romeros Night of the living Dead, although he never gave credit to it, but I am looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm excited about the movie. Gonna read the novel as soon as I get my money.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Jesus Date said:


> I'm excited about the movie. Gonna read the novel as soon as I get my money.



you'll love the book, it was one of my favs to read back when I was in High School


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had a hard-on for this movie ever since I heard about it ageeeeeeeeeees ago.

Gonna be crack, Will Smith awesome actor, it will do the book justice.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2007)

The summary screams 28 days later 

But it looks pretty good. And Smith is one of my all time favorite actors. I may give it a watch when it comes out.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 25, 2007)

Peter said:


> The summary screams 28 days later
> 
> But it looks pretty good. And Smith is one of my all time favorite actors. I may give it a watch when it comes out.



Huge budget that dwarfs 28 days later, Smith's acting alone> 28 days acting, except christopher eccleston of courswe  and the story basis for I am legend>28 days.

You will see it if you love movies.


----------



## olaf (Oct 25, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Huge budget that dwarfs 28 days later, *Smith's acting alone> 28 days acting*, except christopher eccleston of courswe  and the story basis for I am legend>28 days.
> 
> You will see it if you love movies.


die infidel 

Cillian Murphy is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better actor than Smith (which isn't bad, I must admitt)

if search function would work properly I would bitch that thread about this movie already exists


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah but my penis size>>>Cillian's tiny little soldier.

I didnt' look on purpose he caught me off guard 

Smith's acting is supreme to Cillian's although Cillian is talented.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

I talked to my dad earlier, he is so looking forward to seeing this, and he is usually a hard one to convince on seeing a good movie at the theaters


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll probably see it. If only for the 5 minute preview clip from the next Batman movie


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2007)

Everything about this movie just screams: AWESOME!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Everything about this movie just screams: AWESOME!



oh hell yeah


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Huge budget that dwarfs 28 days later, Smith's acting alone> 28 days acting, except christopher eccleston of courswe  and the story basis for I am legend>28 days.
> 
> You will see it if you love movies.


Well the thing is I'm coming home from college the day it comes out. I may see it with friends but I really don't kno <_<


----------



## conceptz (Oct 26, 2007)

just saw the second trailer, wow.

When I first saw this on the PSN, I had no idea it would be about zombies. I thought it was some kind of alien invasion or something.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 26, 2007)

Second trailer? I haven't seen it, link please? no I can't use google, it's too complex.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

Kate Moss said:


> die infidel
> 
> Cillian Murphy is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better actor than Smith (which isn't bad, I must admitt)
> 
> if search function would work properly I would bitch that thread about this movie already exists


The movie Ali >> Every movie Cillian Murphy was ever in


Will Smith's best work >>> Will Smith's movie acting on a bad day >>>> Cillian's acting


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> The movie Ali >> Every movie Cillian Murphy was ever in
> 
> 
> Will Smith's best work >>> Will Smith's movie acting on a bad day >>>> Cillian's acting


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 20, 2007)

Best Modern Horror story I read. Will Smith is playing lead. Great Ending.

Here is the e-book: CLICK HERE


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't fucking wait for this Movie, looks epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Can't fucking wait for this Movie, looks epic.



With you.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2007)

They really need to fix the CG for this movie. The car and animals look awful. Wonder if they'll do the whole "reverse of legend" thing justice. We'll see

At least there's six minutes of the next Batman movie attached.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> They really need to fix the CG for this movie. The car and animals look awful. Wonder if they'll do the whole "reverse of legend" thing justice. We'll see
> 
> At least there's six minutes of the next Batman movie attached.



Six minutes of the next batman? That alone makes the movie worth seeing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Six minutes of the next batman? That alone makes the movie worth seeing.



I think it's only for IMAX though


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 20, 2007)

well the book is really good..and I careless about the CG..batman


----------



## dwabn (Nov 20, 2007)

this looks epic cant wait for it to come out.

i wonder if they'll use the books ending.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2007)

> well the book is really good



Do I really have to list all the crappy films based off otherwise good books? 



> ..and I careless about the CG..



More power to you. 



> batman



That's probably the only reason to see it in IMAX


----------



## Ash (Nov 20, 2007)

This movie looks fucking awesome. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 21, 2007)

to lazy, explain what this movie is about again?


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 21, 2007)

Reptile said:


> to lazy, explain what this movie is about again?



Basically its a remake of an old movie. Its about a man who survives a worldwide plague that turns everyone into vampires. He has to survive against nightly assaults by vampires, who he hunts in turn during the day when they are comatose. Also, he slowly figures out how the vampire disease works.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2007)

Thread's been done.

[Formula]_Shugo_Chara!_-_07_[h264]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2007)

Samuel L. should be the Legend


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 21, 2007)

Great find peter..someone merge the threads..so we can con't the discussion.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 21, 2007)

This movie is definitely a must see.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 21, 2007)

i cant wait!!


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 21, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Samuel L. should be the Legend



No, Will Smith is the perfect choice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Samuel L. should be the Legend



I'M TIRED OF SEEING THESE MUTHAFUCKING MUTANTS IN THIS MUTHAFUCKING CITY

couldn't resist


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 21, 2007)

A couple months back I read the entire script...or one of them, so I thought, for I am Legend it tok me like three hours, and it looked good, judging from the names and locations they've been using it looks like it was the real deal.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone see another movie based on Matheson's "I am Legend" called "Omega Man"?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 21, 2007)

I've heard of it and apparently they opted to go for a more omega man outlook on the movie rather than staying to the book 100%


----------



## less (Nov 21, 2007)

The book is all about the ending. Without the proper ending, the story is just a bad FPS-storyline. Please tell me they didn't screw up the ending as badly as the first draft of the Watchmen script did


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 21, 2007)

If the ending of this movie is the same as the script I read a while back and judging from a scene in the trailer it is then it's nothing like the books.


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah this movie is about vampires? I didn't know that, I only saw the trailer.

I guess it can be a good thing cuz I like vampires and vampire stories.

But I also really loved a 50's movie about one man who's the last man on earth, but eventually finds two others (one man and one woman) in the entire world and they try to restore their life but it turns out difficult. 
I had hoped "I am Legend" would be this style...


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 21, 2007)

No, they have  element's of vampiric tendencies, but for the most part they're supposed to be just mutated blood cravers, but they don't have all the benefits of "vampires"


----------



## Kieuseru (Nov 21, 2007)

Any movie with Will smith in it is worth watching.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 21, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Samuel L. should be the Legend



That'd be a Classic.


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2007)

Will Smith's movies are always the best.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 21, 2007)

Will Smith + Good Script = 100% WIN

100% of the Time.


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 21, 2007)

less said:


> The book is all about the ending. Without the proper ending, the story is just a bad FPS-storyline. Please tell me they didn't screw up the ending as badly as the first draft of the Watchmen script did



LOL..the ending made great senses..lol.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 22, 2007)

This movie looks very interesting. I did some research on how the book was and I might just read it. I like how the Vampire type disease is not your typical vampire type creatures. It has Will Smith for god sakes, Remember Independence Day 
I will check it out in the theaters.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

man I can't wait til 14DEC07


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2007)

Kieuseru said:


> Any movie with Will smith in it is worth watching.



qoute for the muthafucking truth


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> qoute for the muthafucking truth



I'll second that one


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2007)

ill go see, but i hope its different from omega man with heston, i really didnt like that movie, by the way you know theres a movie that just came out straight to dvd "i am omega" with mark dascasos - looks like someone is trying to cash in
ps -what was the ending in the book


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2007)

I may go see this one. It looks quite good.


----------



## Denji (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got high hopes for this movie. Here in the States we've got a little over 2 more weeks to wait.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, I had no idea that this movie had to do with zombies. I'm definately looking out for this, Will Smith is always cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think Will Smith was the best choice for the role but atleast it'll be acted well. Probably the only film I'll be watching this year.


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2007)

Will Smith > any other actor 
Reminds me of 28 days or one of the many Living Dead movies.
Still gonna see it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2007)

r they zombies, they look to lively to be zombies , in the omega man with heston, they were regular people just deformed i think


----------



## Bender (Nov 30, 2007)

Man I'm fucking pumped 

I can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## Hidden leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

That movie looks sick as hell


----------



## conceptz (Dec 9, 2007)

here

you can discuss it here.


----------



## Hidden leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

My bad just trash this thread bye


----------



## Hidden leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

Must see I am Legend Must see it now


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 9, 2007)

threads merged.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm watching you Rob


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2007)

This movies gonna suck


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> This movies gonna suck



Didn't you just contradict yourself there?

Anyway I think Keanu Reeves should have been casted in the main role.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 9, 2007)

_Nah this movie & cloverfield are what's keeping me interested in cinema.

Gonna be epic._


----------



## Masurao (Dec 9, 2007)

Seeing this movie next week....hopefully it's good.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Didn't you just contradict yourself there?



I was joking 





			
				CringemasterGogo said:
			
		

> Anyway I think Keanu Reeves should have been casted in the main role.



You should get smacked so hard for saying that

(I'm not joking)

No one needs Keanu Reeves emo ass anywhere near this movie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You should get smacked so hard for saying that
> 
> (I'm not joking)
> 
> No one needs Keanu Reeves emo ass anywhere near this movie



But his emo ass will be justified when he's the last person on earth
Im not knocking Will Smith tho, great actor.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But his emo ass will be justified when he's the last person on earth



What so he can fuck the whole shit up!  

Plus, we don't see enough black people play emo in movies liek this! If you love Keanu Reeves so much go watch the Matrix again! ten bucks this movie will be better any of the Matrix flicks


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What so he can fuck the whole shit up!
> 
> Plus, we don't see enough black people play emo in movies liek this! If you love Keanu Reeves so much go watch the Matrix again! ten bucks this movie will be better any of the Matrix flicks



No movie will be as good as the original Matrix, not even High School musical can get to that level

Hey im a minority too so I understand, and come to think of it I've never seen Black people be emo?


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> No movie will be as good as the original Matrix, not even High School musical can get to that level



High School musical? 

:rofl

Don't put that hot piece of crap in the same category as The Matrix



			
				Cringemaster Gogo said:
			
		

> Hey im a minority too so I understand, and come to think of it I've never seen Black people be emo?




Because black people got more sense than white people do 

So this movie will be good for laughs as well as screams 

Not only we gonna see Will Smith play the emo black version of Keanu Reeves but... Well that's it  XDDDD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What so he can fuck the whole shit up!
> 
> Plus, we don't see enough black people play emo in movies liek this! If you love Keanu Reeves so much go watch the Matrix again! ten bucks this movie will be better any of the Matrix flicks



Black POWER! 

Seriously i like Keannu Reeves but Will smith is better by a mile and this movie will fucking own.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> High School musical?
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Don't put that hot piece of crap in the same category as The Matrix



You all will eventually understand the awesomeness that is High School Musical, it will be hailed as the citizen Kane of our generation


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2007)

Emo Black people = Win


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2007)

I expect it to flop like Wild Wild West.  Will Smith and Blockbuster are no longer synonymous.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I expect it to flop like Wild Wild West.  Will Smith and Blockbuster are no longer synonymous.



never speak of that film, for that film holds a curse


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I expect it to flop like Wild Wild West.  Will Smith and Blockbuster are no longer synonymous.



Did you forget I-Robot? Anyway this film actually has a script unlike Wild Wild West


----------



## Boromir (Dec 10, 2007)

This movie will be made of pure win. It looks amazing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 10, 2007)

Only reason I'm interested in this movie is because there is supposed to be a 6 minute trailer of The Dark Knight.


----------



## murasex (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so fucking going to see this this Friday.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 10, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> Only reason I'm interested in this movie is because there is supposed to be a 6 minute trailer of The Dark Knight.



Really? That's freakin awesome.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2007)

I read the original book of I am legend

Not very much action in it.

Just alot of Robert Nelville getting his ass-kicked..

I hope there's more action in the movie


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 10, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> Only reason I'm interested in this movie is because there is supposed to be a 6 minute trailer of The Dark Knight.



and you cant find that clip on the internet.......


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

hello world said:


> I'm so fucking going to see this this Friday.



I am so frakcing there on friday


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I read the original book of I am legend
> 
> *Not very much action in it.*
> 
> ...



And why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And why is that a bad thing?




It's alright

But more going into his life of fixing the generators

and the dog

Not much action at all

I mean it talks about it only seconds until the big battle. It's not bad..


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 13, 2007)

2-3 minute opening scene. :amazed


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 13, 2007)

over in hong kong, this movie opened in theatres a day earlier than north america.
but i didn't see it yet cuz i went to see "the warlords" starring Jet Li, Andy Lau & Takeshi Kaneshiro instead.  that's some tough competition at the box office in HK.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 13, 2007)

What would you do

if you saw the whole movie and got all into the story and it was wonderful and all of a sudden

it becomes a bel-air


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 13, 2007)

^

i'm going to see it tomorrow


----------



## Gene (Dec 13, 2007)

The movie received a bad review from .

Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2007)

IGn sux


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 14, 2007)

_I read that review and i'm still determined to see it, comes out the day after christmas here.

Though i'm 100% certain the screenplay I read months ago is exactly how the movie will play out which is lame, the ending looks shit.

I also saw a picture on IMDB of what the "vampires" will look like and they look gay._


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

My dads just finished the book and said it was a great book, lets hope it's a good film.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 14, 2007)

heh...it's already playing in hong kong.  i'll watch it next week, tho.
i have to go to my office and work on the hong kong release of a Leah Dizon DVD.


----------



## dwabn (Dec 14, 2007)

just saw the movie, and it was definitely good

not what i expected and it differed from the book, but it was overall extremely good.
It id depressing tho, and it has plenty of sad moments, funny ones too (but they're sad in their own way, wont spoil anything)


best quote

"WHY ARE U HERE FRED!!!??? WHAT THE FUCK R U DOING FRED!!!!!!!!!" 
lol its hilarious here just watch.


EDIT: IGN's review sux, i read it and if they think its shallow they r definitely wrong, very psychological movie, it just shows how shallow ign is


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 14, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> IGn* MOVIES*sux



And IGN TV sucks too.



dwabn said:


> EDIT: IGN's review sux, i read it and if they think its shallow they r definitely wrong, very psychological movie, it just shows how shallow ign is


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not gonna see it until next week with a friend  

Till then I'm avoid this thread


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 15, 2007)

saw it today. it was alright. i was better and yet worse than what i expected. idk. ending was...well i didnt want it to end like that and it seemed short or cut off. overall good movie.

some damn good funny parts and sad ones too.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 15, 2007)

Saw it a few hours ago.

I have mixed feelings about it.Some things just weren't handled properly imo.

Solid film though.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed the movie, reminded certain parts of the classical versionof this, though the ending, could have been spiced up some more.

To all the people who didn't like the ending MAJOR SPIOLER


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Smith had to die thats the story of the lead character, he sacrificed himself to give the cure to the other survivers.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 15, 2007)

I was entertained.  It's not a shallow film, but there were certainly concepts and themes that were hinted at and never pursued.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My main problem with the film is that the title does not have the same meaning that it did in the book.  Neville was a legend to the vampires, not to the surviving humans.  The vampires had their own society and culture and they whispered of a creature known as a human that would take them and kill them for his own purposes.  One of the main points in I am Legend is supposed to be that the human is the mythical monster preying on the vampires.




Besides that, I have only minor problems with the film that are more personal preference than actual issues in the film making process.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I'm thinking about seeing this today.  I wanted to see if Atonement lives up to the hype, but it's not playing here yet.  

The synopsis for this film makes it a lot different than I expected.  I thought there would be alien invaders, but apparently it's more of a zombie flick.  What is Will Smith's characters name in this one...Aaron Neville?  kidding.  lol, I hope he doesn't sing.  

This film has made the news a few times as well.  Most notably...Will Smith giving away the ending during an interview.

I stand by my original assessment...i'm not sure I like seeing Robert Horry...Will Smith in these blockbuster roles anymore...but I am certainly willing to give it a try.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

This movie was awesome ! I know nothing about the book and I'm glad becoz instead of trying to enjoy the movie, I'd be busy comparing it with the book.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

I want 2 see it =]!

Looks cool. I like Will Smiths movies =D!


----------



## chrisp (Dec 15, 2007)

I look very much forward to this. I believe the premier is 26. december here in Norway.


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Can't wait to see it Will is also awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2007)

was there a kool batman trailer


----------



## Bensfer (Dec 15, 2007)

That movie looks BADASS!!!!


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2007)

it wuz pretty cool

my favorite part was the batman trailer


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

only seen preview but it looks fucking tight


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2007)

No it looks good though when does it come out again?????


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Whoo, just came home from the theater after seeing this and I gotta say it was awesome.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ending felt a bit anti-climatic, but Will Smith's death in the end of the movie was badass.


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got back from it. The best part was easily the Dark Knight trailer. 

I was really into it up until the part with the SUV and the pier at night. Vampire Zombie Rage Monsters were awesome (terrible CG though), until they had superhuman strength. It lost my interest after that.

I'm sure I'll find some time to get and read the book though. Reading 'I, Robot' got me the appreciate 'I, Will Smith' a little more, so maybe the book will do the same for I Am Willsmith.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm.  My local paper tore it to shreds, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2007)

i might go to see it just because it has the batman trailer


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 16, 2007)

8/10 from me.  Entertaining movie with a few minor plot holes.  Will Smith is awesome as always.  I haven't read the book, so I can't really compare it.  I enjoyed it more than Omega Man which I found a bit boring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2007)

Damn.  Box office Receipts are in.  I Am Legend grossed 76.5 million this weekend.  It sounds like I should have tried a little harder to get my ass to the movie theater this weekend.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 16, 2007)

8-8.5/10. It was a pretty good movie. The ending felt a little rushed but not too much IMO. The action that was in the movie wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 16, 2007)

i saw it this weekend. it is really good 


*Spoiler*: __ 



will smith dies


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2007)

It was an awesome movie. Completely loved the beginning. And the end was... whoa. xD  :3





Will Smith.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

I liked the story of the book better.

How some vamps suppresed the virus and they managed to build a society and the guy would kill them in his sleep then they used a suprresed girl to get into his room where she knocks him out and they pupblically execute him.

how hes the a legend to the vampires how vampires were a legend for us. How they kill you as u sleep which is what he did.

and it came full circle the vampires now had a society of there own and their legend was a man who could walk in the day and kill them in their sleep. it was pretty cool.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw it, it was good, not great and certaintly not bad.  Was into it until the other 2 survivors were introduced, the dog scene was hard to watch.  Though the highlight of my night was the dark knight trailer


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 17, 2007)

didn't really lik the film. I didn't like the whole explanation for the cure. it was pretty, wack in my mind. anyways, good part was the intense scene where he goes into the dark warehouse to find sam, everything else not so great. Dark Knight trailer was definately the best part of going to the movies.


----------



## thelchemist (Dec 17, 2007)

The movie was awesome, despite me only being able to see a quarter of the movie. My stupid girlfriend wouldn't shut up about our shitty ass seats, we got corner with a bar blocking half of my view and limiting her to looking at a corner of the bar. I got to see half-talking = quarter.

Anyway I really liked the dogs part in it. The Shrek part annoyed me a bit due to laughing brought on by sheer stupidity at my theatre. The end was a bit shocking though.


----------



## McPimpin (Dec 18, 2007)

Hands down best movie of the year O_O.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 18, 2007)

i saw it in hong kong tonight.
it wasn't that bad but comparatively to "The warlords" (starring Jet Li, Andy Lau and takeshi kaneshiro), it pales.  "the warlords" is actually making more money than 'i am legend" at the box office.  sucks that i missed Will Smith's appearance in hong kong.  i coulda met him in person.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2007)

saw the movie, good action.  Different look for smith, acting wise, i haven't seen this much drama out of him since i can't remember.  And it was important since he was the only actor in the movie for a long time.  

The dog was a good partner till the end, the brazilian chick was hot.  The ending was a bit rushed, thought smith had some options at the end.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 18, 2007)

It was great. I watched it on Friday. And the movies i went to was in digital, and digital surround sound and stadium seating so it was perfect to watch this movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam died :[. Other than that, Will SMith not taking the knife out was realistic rather than pulling it out. It shows how tough he is. And there were some plot holes, like how the woman found out where he lived.

The ending wasn't cliche as you think but the ending was overall good.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2007)

If it had been a generic action/vampire/survival/pseudo-scientific movie, it would have been really good, but since they based it on I am Legend, I wasn't all that impressed, really. And when I say based, I mean loosely, very loosely. As if they read the blurb on the back of the book and decided to makea movie out of it. Smith does a good job of carrying a movie mainly by himself, but that's about it for me.

The CG was actually bad, in my opinion. I understand that it takes a good deal of effort to make good looking CG effects, especially on people, but it almost looked Sci Fi Channel Orignal Movie bad (Which is really bad, if you aren't aware)

I love the book, so I may be partially biases, and it wasn't a bad movie, per se, but the fact that they are following a recent trend of ruining great books with a loose retelling doesn't do much for me. 

Incredibly scary though, even if they were cheap thrills, I'll give it that. That part where he's looking for Sam... wow. First time I'd felt suspense in a movie for a long time.

3/5


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

The first half of the movie was awesome.  Intense and exciting to watch.  The last 30 minutes or so were rather meh...

Great acting by Will Smith though.


----------



## murasex (Dec 18, 2007)

[[DrLe]];12564567 said:
			
		

> It was great. I watched it on Friday. And the movies i went to was in digital, and digital surround sound and stadium seating so it was perfect to watch this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



That wasn't a plothole. While she was driving him, she asked him where he lived. Didn't you watch the movie?


----------



## DaniOfTheMuffins (Dec 18, 2007)

Its a good idea but..Sci-Fi..not my kind of movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 19, 2007)

just saw the movie today, it was good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2007)

by now someone has mentioned the missing scene from the trailer? where the zombies are in will smiths face screaming at him?  I was waiting for that the whole movie...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> by now someone has mentioned the missing scene from the trailer? where the zombies are in will smiths face screaming at him? I was waiting for that the whole movie...


 
If I were to guess, I'm sure it's a scene that wasn't used during the final scene, if you know what I mean.  Scenes are dropped all the time.


----------



## iDrum (Dec 20, 2007)

I liked the movie. I haven't read the book, so that may be a plus for me, as there's nothing to compare it to. 

*Spoiler*: _The Details_ 



I thought the CG was so-so. I thought that at some points the monsters were a little too un-human. Sometimes when they would do their screaming thing they seemed a little cartoony to me. Also, the dog dying almost made me cry (I have a thing for dogs.) Of course, Will Smith's acting was excellent. The one thing I'm still undecided about is how I felt about how they showed the back story. At times it felt like the continuity of the movie suffered by the little tidbit of flashback.


----------



## Shuakaku (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't seen that yet but I want to.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 21, 2007)

_Anybody wants the DVD screener in a 1 link fast download PM me._


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Dec 21, 2007)

Clearly one of my personal favs for the recently new films.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 21, 2007)

It was alright... I guess...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2007)

Will Smith did an excellent job. I would think a movie starring solely one actor would be tough be he got it down nicely. I laugh at a lot of the bits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reciting Shrek lines, going crazy on that plastic model, imitating Bob Marley.... I WAS SAVING THAT BACON!!!!!!!!!

My favorite part is definitely when those freaks rushed toward his home and then he detonated them all. I felt there should've been more since it felt everything wasn't explained but overall definitely worth watching.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 22, 2007)

_Fucking great movie tugged on my heart  at times.

Will Smith is a brilliant actor._


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

i saw it today fucking good movie,brilliant acting and a solid story


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2007)

It was okay.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



-Killing the dog didn't sit well with me and almost even led to tears.
-I like that the movie started off after the incident and briefly showed us clips of what led to his situation throughout.
-The zombies used the same trap against him that he had used against them.  That was a bit interesting.  It seems like the zombies slowly started to adapt throughout the movie.  My dad joked that it might be destiny and it was our way of evolving.
-Will Smith...I had no idea he was so ripped.  I felt really out of shape during his work out scene.
-I noticed something on the screen about Shaq announcing his retirement in 2010.  I laughed out loud about this one.
-The Batman preview distracted me.  I thought about how cool the Joker's laugh was during the first 10 minutes of the movie.  Haha.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 23, 2007)

Just watched it. Exactly what I wanted and expected from it. The CG was abit cartoony, but tolerable. Gonna go read the book now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2007)

Rukia said:


> It was okay.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



will smith is ripped, but he's older and it's different from his ali/independence day ripped where he was thick too, now he's skinnier.

From what i saw in the thread seems that in the books the zombies retain some intelligence , though it's not elaborated very much in this movie.

besides the shaq thing, did u notice the batman-superman movie poster?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2007)

Movie was sick, one of the best this year.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_The monsters weren't really scary though to me, I read that a week into filming the director wasn't happy with actors playing the monsters, wasn't convincing enough so he opted for the CGI monsters.

Personally I didn't find them convincing enough.

Hey, how long does it take to get from NY to Vermont? just curious_


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Watched it was good but not as good as I thought it would be. Good nevertheless =)


----------



## The Joker (Dec 23, 2007)

Is this movie worth seeing in the Cinema? I wanted to go _only if_ the trailer for The Dark Knight was attached, however I e-mail Odeon and I was told it won't be attached here in the U.K. 

Is it good enough to actually go and see regardless? Or a film best waiting for to buy on DVD?


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_A film best downloading on DVD quality IMO._


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2007)

PSP Reviewer said:


> *Is this movie worth seeing in the Cinema?* I wanted to go _only if_ the trailer for The Dark Knight was attached, however I e-mail Odeon and I was told it won't be attached here in the U.K.
> 
> Is it good enough to actually go and see regardless? Or a film best waiting for to buy on DVD?



Hell yeah, better then most films this year.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 23, 2007)

I liked most films this year, so for me it'd have to be an incredible film! 

I might go and see it then. Although it obviously won't be in the next couple of days. : D


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saw the movie. Not bad at all, although it deviates from the novel a lot. There is one thing that I don't understand though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was it necessary for Will Smith to kill himself near the end? There was still space inside the hiding hole. He could have just tossed the grenade and locked himself with the other people. That would have still killed all the zombies.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

i was really disppointed


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yay a cool looking vampire movie. *Book was awesome *




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The baddies in the movies aren't vampires they're humans transformed into nocturnal cannibals. It is quite different from the book. And they aren't technically dead; just warped and transformed, so they aren't zombies.




It was an awesome movie. Saw it twice, and I'd easily see it a third or fourth time.

More points in response to other posts: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Dog part: It was supposed to be hard to watch and emotional. It served as a final thread to set off Smith's breaking point, when he lost hope in his purpose; his only living companion, and the only thing he had thought existed with friendly intents, was killed and, therefore, broke his faith in humanity as a whole. 

 Samantha could have also served as a symbol of Will's family, and by dying, it was like the last member of his family was killed off, leaving him alone.

Suicide Ending: Smith could have thrown the grenade and gotten into the safe. However, he wouldn't have clung strong to his state of mind that the city is 'his ground', and that he would remain on it until a cure was found. While it was found, he likely felt that his only goal was to help its holders carry on his legacy, and for him to escape the city without making a statement wouldn't follow his wishes. 

 Also, he couldn't have thrown the grenade until the plexiglass was broken and the zombies poured in. If he would have waited for them to blow threw, then he pulls the tab and drops it, crawling into the safe, he might have killed some. However, they could have gotten him in that short time. 

 CG: They weren't bad, although I agree that they were a bit cartoony. The only true thing I disliked was how wide the mouths could open. The superhuman skills didn't dissappoint me, though, because it is logical to think that the virus changed their systems to accomodate animalistic survival at the top of the food chain. 

 Monsters: They are not vampires, and they are not dead. They are humans that have been warped to forget all of their civilization and common human instincts. Along with their mentality changing, they also undergo physical changes. In other words, they are almost like animals, but are human. They are extremely sensitive to light and consume blood/flesh, and seem to operate in armies under a few alphas. 

 Plots: I thought they did a good enough job with the background illustration. What more could they have really added? We know how the outbreak started and what caused it, and we know about the fate of the rest of Smith's family. We got to see the extreme decline in human civilization as the NY quarantine initiated, and why Smith is so dedicated to finding a cure. 

Comparison to the book: I havent read the book, although I did some research on it. I can understand where book fans might be frustrated over the complete deviation from the story, but keep in mind that those deviations shouldn't make it a horrible movie. One thing I get so bored by is when directors make their movies EXACTLY like the books, and it's nothing new. Watch the movie, compare it to your previous thoughts and consider is a different story, and then make your judgement. 

 Genre: It's clearly a sci-fi/suspense film. I dont classify it as horror because horror is not a dominant focus or plot. 






PSP Reviewer said:


> Is this movie worth seeing in the Cinema? I wanted to go _only if_ the trailer for The Dark Knight was attached, however I e-mail Odeon and I was told it won't be attached here in the U.K.
> 
> Is it good enough to actually go and see regardless? Or a film best waiting for to buy on DVD?



And yes, there is a dark knight batman trailer. As well as an Ironman one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

movie was win

ending sucked

"oh hai here is sum blood, so you woman who knows nothing about my research can bring it to some place that might not exist or not have any labs at all"

FRED!!! WTF ARE YOU DROING HERE FRED? 

best part of the movie, was I the only person that noticed fred's head moving?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> movie was win
> 
> ending sucked
> 
> "oh hai here is sum blood, so you woman who knows nothing about my research can bring it to some place that might not exist or not have any labs at all"



Yeah I thought the ending was a bit lame, but Will Smith was fucking GAR at the end.



> FRED!!! WTF ARE YOU DROING HERE FRED?
> 
> best part of the movie, was I the only person that noticed fred's head moving?



Yeah I saw that too.  Kinda creeped me out LOL.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 24, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> Just saw the movie. Not bad at all, although it deviates from the novel a lot. There is one thing that I don't understand though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



he lost his family, don't think he cared about living at that point, his wife and kid were killed in the chopper, his dog got infected, and he snapped at that point when he was out there in the range rover playing demolishin derby


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

I Was realy disappointed with this film, in the book it says he goes on a gun rampage which 2 pistols shooting the crap out of the vampires but in the film he just smashes them with his car also we needed more action in the film.


----------



## Goom (Dec 24, 2007)

lol zombies moved Fred and will went balistic.  Funny as hell.  

"FRED YOU BETA TELL ME RIGHT NOW IF YOU REA., i AINT PLAYIN."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> lol zombies moved Fred and will went balistic.  Funny as hell.
> 
> "FRED YOU BETA TELL ME RIGHT NOW IF YOU REA., i AINT PLAYIN."



IF it were the zombies

I always thought perhaps will moved it but his mind forgot about it since he is turning quite insane.

But still the scariest scene was the part after the sam scene where he goes to the movie rental place and he talks to the puppet, I kept on thinking "SOMETHING IS GOING TO HAPPEN WITH IT". I already was creeped out by the fact that I saw fred's head moving


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw it yesterday, really good conidering i didn't have any high hopes for it.

And the Fred thing was kinda spooky, mostly cuz he did move his head.


----------



## Hidan (Dec 24, 2007)

When did Fread's head moved?
The movie was pure and unstained win.  Will was so GAR at the end..it reminded me of Kittan's scene..  so damn EPIC..

Edit : Just saw the scene..it was really creepy...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

Hidan said:


> When did Fread's head moved?
> The movie was pure and unstained win.  Will was so GAR at the end..it reminded me of Kittan's scene..  so damn EPIC..
> 
> Edit : Just saw the scene..it was really creepy...



it was messed up 

I hope the director explains why


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it was messed up
> 
> I hope the director explains why



Someone posted this on another forum about that scene.



			
				may1878 said:
			
		

> I think him seeing the head move was a combo of the car movement and Neville slowly losing his mind. The lack of human contact would explain the hallunication.



It makes sense.

I also find it interesting that some people who watched the movie did not notice fred move his head.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

It still is creepy as fuck

I was so expecting that female doll to suddenly scream at him


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It still is creepy as fuck
> 
> I was so expecting that female doll to suddenly scream at him



Same here.  I thought that mannequin would come to life as well.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Havn't seen this yet but it looks good! . 

I'm a fan on Will Smiths movies .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Same here.  I thought that mannequin would come to life as well.



too bad fred had to die


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

Has anyone got a video of Frank/Fred moving his head?

realy want to see this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

problem is, its really hard to see on stuff like youtube

its bloody easy to see when your at the movies

NaruSaku: A Developing Fondness

when will first sees fred his head moves from the left to the front


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Has anyone got a video of Frank/Fred moving his head?
> 
> realy want to see this.



Best vid I could find.  It's hard to see, but you can see his head move slightly.  It happens around 0:06.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gkyT1vir_fg[/YOUTUBE]​
Edit:  Damn you Vegitto-kun, you beat me to it.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

I Saw it, freaky but odviously Will is seeing things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't see why he would be seeing things like that pre sam scene 

if it happened after sam scene I would of understood


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

He's the only person not infected in New york of course he will see things!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

you know what would be hilarious?

if after the credits they showed what happened after that woman gave that guy the vial of blood

guym, yes and what are we supposed to do with it? We don't have any labs.
woman: DAMN YOUUUU


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw it yesterday and I can tell you that it's a great movie.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 24, 2007)

Fred WAS moved by the Darkseekers. They imitated Smith's trap, which is also why there was conveniently a hole in the building behind that bridge. One thing I found scary was that they were primal, but definately NOT stupid- not like zombies. 

Fred's head moved? I dont remember that. Gotta check it out. I think it was probably just a filming goof up though.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 24, 2007)

it was good the ending could have been a little better though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> Fred WAS moved by the Darkseekers. They imitated Smith's trap, which is also why there was conveniently a hole in the building behind that bridge. One thing I found scary was that they were primal, but definately NOT stupid- not like zombies.
> 
> Fred's head moved? I dont remember that. Gotta check it out. I think it was probably just a filming goof up though.



its not a goof up

the camera is still and you actually see the head turning from the side to the front


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 24, 2007)

I just saw the movie today. I must admit, i was kinda dissapointed. The movie didn't suck, but it wasnt as good as people made it out to be. It was great,but not excellent. But boy did I get goosebumps when i saw that fucking preview for the dark knight.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2007)

I saw the movie, it was decent at best. I couldn't imagine how bad it would be had Will Smith not featured as the lead role. I heard the novel's a lot better, but that's what they always say. I'm guessing it'll probably be true this time round though.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 26, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I saw the movie, it was decent at best. I couldn't imagine how bad it would be had Will Smith not featured as the lead role. I heard the novel's a lot better, but that's what they always say. I'm guessing it'll probably be true this time round though.



It depends on what preference is. I read about the novel, and it sounds like it has more of a hunter/rogue theme than the story. I got tired of that long ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I think the fans of the book hoped the director would pay more of a tribute to the amazing book, rather than changing it and making it an action movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

Just saw the movie, the first hour was awesome but it became stupid by the end. If they're on an Island then how can the woman get there and how did she get off at the end? The zombie things were stupid aswell, they were setting traps yet couldn't even speak. So many other plot holes that I won't bother posting. Lets just say Will Smith was the best thing about it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Just saw the movie, the first hour was awesome but it became stupid by the end. If they're on an Island then how can the woman get there and how did she get off at the end? The zombie things were stupid aswell, they were setting traps yet couldn't even speak. So many other plot holes that I won't bother posting. Lets just say Will Smith was the best thing about it.



1) They could have reached the island via boat. There were still operational marine vessels on the other side of town, and I wouldn't be surprised of a carrier ship had the humv on it. 

2) They weren't zombies. And speaking and setting traps are completely different forms of intelligence- figuring out traps involves motor skills and cause-and-effect knowledge, while speaking is transferring thoughts to spoken words, and is more intricate than you may think. 

3) Will Smith made the movie even better, but he wasn't by any means the only good part of it. I was perfectly satisfied with the content alone, as well.

 And I've said this time and time again- directors always deviate from books. It's away to add to the original plot without completely copying the story. Would you like to see a live-action naruto movie if all of the content followed the book EXACTLY, in spoken words, scene sequence, and plotholes? I think not- it would be boring, not to mention stupid. Stephen King's Pet Sematary, for example, held the original plot and ultimate fate of the characters, but there was a ton of different content included and left out. Yet people still lloved it;I know I did.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

Another flaw, how come the vermont camp never contacted Will Smith when even the dumb woman heard the message? 

Anyway why deviate and make the movie shitter than the book? If then wanted to do something different then don't call it "I am Legend". Its a classic case of the writer thinking he can do better than Richard Matheson and failing hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Another flaw, how come the vermont camp never contacted Will Smith when even the dumb woman heard the message?
> 
> Anyway why deviate and make the movie shitter than the book? If then wanted to do something different then don't call it "I am Legend". Its a classic case of the writer thinking he can do better than Richard Matheson and failing hard.



Maybe cause they didn't have a radio? Or maybe they did but didn't dare go outside, who the fuck would? 

Most movies don't live up to the books, very little surpass the book so even if it did follow it you probably still bitch. It was a fine action movie, it wasn't trying to do exactly like the movie and thank god. I liked the book alot, but i don't want a fucking exact copy so i can know what happens every turn. Now THAT would of sucked.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Another flaw, how come the vermont camp never contacted Will Smith when even the dumb woman heard the message?
> 
> Anyway why deviate and make the movie shitter than the book? If then wanted to do something different then don't call it "I am Legend". Its a classic case of the writer thinking he can do better than Richard Matheson and failing hard.



 -They didn't have radios, and there was no way of contacting Smith in response due to the long distance between NY and Vermont, and what's her name only said that she was sure there was a survivor's colony due to faith and intuition; her original party might have been headed in that direction, but they likely weren't completely sure it was there. She probably got no message from them, herself.
-As said, many directors deviate from books. If they didn't, there would be no point in adapting them to the big screen. What happened if, say, Cujo were followed exactly in the movie? There'd be a lot more non-horror related shit and backstories, so the audience would get bored of it before anything would even happen. Even if the original I Am Legend weren't like this, there's no reason the director shouldn't have added his own ideas to it. The main plot was followed, the horror was the same, and a somewhat similar fate happened to the original character. 

 The only reason I would need to rename it is if he disregarded the whole plot, or did in some major manner. He didn't, and the movie was similar enough to the book to be compared to some extent. Not exactly, but well enough. 

 Want to argue plot and movie concepts with me, go ahead; it's my specialty.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw it today.

Well the things I can say, for all his brilliance, Dr. Neville should have realized the humanity of the beasts. Willingness to get burned to try and save his woman, organized behavior, leadership and the setting of traps.

Though I haven't read the book, I do think that this ending was good. It's rather depressing the idea of civilization completely crumbling and humankind being replaced by a far more aggressive version of ourself. An ending that provides hope is better than the ones which were in the book. While the original had a better story with him becoming the vampire, I'm a sucker for a happy ending.

I cried manly tears for Sam 

I lol'd with him reciting Shrek word for word.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 26, 2007)

_People keep saying he becomes a vampire in the book?

I always thought he was just killed._


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _People keep saying he becomes a vampire in the book?
> 
> I always thought he was just killed._


Not literally. But in the new world order, he is a legend (hence the title) like Nostradamus or Dracula. Those two abducted and killed in the night. In that new order, he is feared by them as the monster who kills in the day when they are sleeping.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

> Want to argue plot and movie concepts with me, go ahead; it's my specialty.



You just came up with what probable causes, no answer you gave me was concrete.



> They didn't have radios, and there was no way of contacting Smith in response due to the long distance between NY and Vermont, and what's her name only said that she was sure there was a survivor's colony due to faith and intuition;



They don't have radios, what made you say that? Your just making assumptions, Im sorry but if there was a colony then Will would have found out about it within 3 years esp since his character is the head of the whole project and a military man. I mean if they don't even have a radio then how would they spread the cure? If they're like amish as you claim then they wouldn't even have lab and thus humanity fails, which is contradictory to what the girl says at the end. 

As for "intuition", dude wtf thats the biggest pile of crap I've heard. As for the girl, she claimed God told her to turn the radio on, seriously.

Other ploth hole, when he sends the dogs after Will, the guy could have easily got him when Will was rolling on the floor for 5 mins.

Biggest plothole, Will could have just rolled the granade in the end, get in that shaft and run and he'd have survived while the zombie things would have died, total dumb movie.

Also theres no way those things could have set up such an intricate trap, esp since they lacked any common sense. For bleeding sake either make the things smarter or dumb, make your descision already.

Finally the second half was nothing like the book thus the name of the film should be changed. Also the last line in the book is "I am Legend", what was the purpose of calling this film "I am Legend" when it was of no relevance.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You just came up with what probable causes, no answer you gave me was concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a movie dude, stop picking it apart and enjoy it. You got two separate things, a movie and a book. Watch/read them without comparing to enjoy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm watching the movie now


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 26, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm watching the movie now



I took my dad to go see it last week and it was an awesome movie


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You just came up with what probable causes, no answer you gave me was concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little you said was concrete, either. I missed the part where she said she was told to turn on the radio, but consider the fact that we dont know how long ago it was that she was told this, and whether or not the survivor colony was able to hear the same message. When she turned on the radio, she heard Will, but she didn't say anything about a representative for the survivor colony. That part of it is pure intuition/faith. 

 We don't know if the survivors are completely comprised of military men, as many of the ones shown were not outfitted with weapons and gear. It could be a complete mix of a various survivors. The military men that survived might not have had working radios, or atleast ones that could function properly anymore, so they might not have been able to contact Smith back. We are not told exactly how the cure is spread, but that 'humanity is re-constructed', meaning that the cure could have been spread on foot. As they cured more and more dark seekers, the plague would slowly dissappear and things would be restored. 

 Also, a lab could be easily constructed with the right salvaged materials; it would be harder to build a new radio that could tune in to frequencies. They might even have migrated to a safe place and used an abandoned lab at daylight. 

Dog part: You're saying the monsters lacked any common sense. It wasn't completely dark yet, so the other darkseekers may not have been awaken yet. This means that besides the dogs, he would need to go out himself and attack will. He COULD kill him, but he could also have seen that Will is heavily armed, and he could blow the monster away after the dogs were taken care of. 

Grenade: If he would have thrown the grenade and jumbed in, the attack wouldnt be as widespread. By charging into the darkseekers and letting it blow up, the explosion had a larger radius and killed off more. Also, if he survived when the cure is found, he wouldn't become a 'legend' really in the end, as far as the plot goes. He'd be famous, but he wouldn't carry the tale of the man who risked his life to find a cure and defend those who transported it. Even if he never had this in mind, he might have been hopeless that he could help them any further, with his line 'No, they won't stop. Here, I think this is what you came for. Leave here at daylight.' He did say that ground zero was his 'territory', and that he wouldn't leave it as long as he could fix things there. This could also imply that it would be where he'd die, as well. 

 But yeah, this shouldnt be such a huge issue. If you dislike it so much, dont come off as pissed off. Sorry if that makes you upset, but there's a calmer way to do it. If you don't want others challenging you, then dont introduce your claims that way.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, maybe I should read the book.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 27, 2007)

You people are nit picking everything.


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You people are nit picking everything.



welcome to movie debate.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 27, 2007)

The movie was interesting to watch but some parts of it pissed me off.


----------



## impersonal (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, I think the fans of the book hoped the director would pay more of a tribute to the amazing book, rather than changing it and making it an action movie.



I don't mind it being an action movie. What annoyed me was the last part: the colony of survivors, the in-your-face christian allegory, the perversion of the original meaning of the title. And the fact that the vampires from the book were turned into unnaturally strong zombies.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 27, 2007)

I just saw it yesterday and I loved the desolate vision of NYC, scary and sad. Story and acting was strong. But I have to admit what came to mind when I saw the darkseekers: the infected of 28 days later, and the Reapers of Blade II. 

I was moved to what happened to Sam. I also note that Robert Neville had steel shutters on his windows but his door merely had a police lock on it plus I'm surprised he didn't consider stronger inner defenses in case the darkseekers pass his 1st 2 gauntlets. The only theory I have on that is that he never 1st consider that they find where he lived let alone organizing an 'assault'. 

All in all I enjoyed the movie very much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2007)

> If you dislike it so much, dont come off as pissed off. Sorry if that makes you upset, but there's a calmer way to do it. If you don't want others challenging you, then dont introduce your claims that way.



I liked the movie but the doesn't mean it didn't have plotholes, Im not gonna lie to myself like some of you. And im not "pissed off", I was just making some points since your the one who claimed he could answer anything

I'll stop after this point:



> You're saying the monsters lacked any common sense. It wasn't completely dark yet, so the other darkseekers may not have been awaken yet. This means that besides the dogs, he would need to go out himself and attack will. He COULD kill him, but he could also have seen that Will is heavily armed, and he could blow the monster away after the dogs were taken care of.



Yet that didn't stop him from attacking a moving car, UV lights that kill, he even attacked his house and got shot at countless time, the movie had flaws. Nuff.

Anyway I thought will Smith was amazing in the movie, he acted so well, I'd fucking give him an oscar.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 27, 2007)

needed more action


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanna see this movie pretty damn bad.....


----------



## Blizzard chain (Dec 28, 2007)

Saw it today.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending took falco punch to a whole new level


----------



## kire (Jan 1, 2008)

I liked the movie, but I somehow wanted more.  I felt that they should have gone into more detail about the virus both before and after the cure.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked it, but ending was bit off.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty good movie, one of my favorites with Will Smith.  However, when I left, I felt that more could have been done with the movie.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 4, 2008)

I have yet too see this movie because of me being in such a small town, but will definatley check it out as soon as possible.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

^Yeah the ending is the only thing that wasn't great about the movie.  After all that violence and suspense as well as when Will Smith dies at the end.  We get the mother and the son driving to some safe haven and we get Bob Marley playing in the background.  That just killed the mood of the movie after all that intense shit.  Not that I hate Bob Marley, reggae is my favorite genre of music but that ending seriously killed the mood of the movie.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 4, 2008)

I was pretty dissapointed because i felt that the whole point of the movie would be him 'being the last man on Earth'. Was really good up until the point where he went crazy with the car though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

I hated the ending. 
But overall it was a pretty good movie,seeing the man slowly lose his mind was pretty deep.... i'm seeing it again in fact with someone.

P.S He should have had sex with the woman


----------



## Talone (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hated the ending.
> But overall it was a pretty good movie,seeing the man slowly lose his mind was pretty deep.... i'm seeing it again in fact with someone.
> 
> P.S He should have had sex with the woman



Yes he should've.

Despite liking the movie, I felt it was incomplete....I mean


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought there was some potential for talking, super-intelligent vampire/zombies, after they refashioned the trap for Neville, but even that wasn't really explored.  When "leader zombie"/that skinhead who kept popping up opened his mouth, I expected to hear some oddly gutteral English...but no, all I heard was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAHGAHGHATHAHGOTWHROOOOOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRR


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a decent movie but the atmosphere is just WAAAY to heavy


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

i am legend is *one of *the best films ive seen in my life, its olso very sad and upsetting, i nearly cried!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Jan 6, 2008)

Just saw this yesterday and was quite disappointed with the movie. It certainly was an interesting concept and had a lot of potential, but too many threads were left hanging at the end left unanswered.

Will Smith did an excellent job at acting though. It's very difficult to literally carry a whole movie by yourself.


----------



## Lezick (Jan 6, 2008)

Best movie I saw in '07, Will Smith <3


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Epic movie, saw it 3 days ago. Still shaking XD

THEY KILLED THE DOG


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2008)

I heard they're making a sequel, talk about beating a dead dog.


----------



## Hio (Jan 7, 2008)

The book was better, but the movie was quite good Poor dog


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 8, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I hated the ending.
> But overall it was a pretty good movie,seeing the man slowly lose his mind was *pretty deep*.... i'm seeing it again in fact with someone.



Right...>_>

A standard Will Smith movie, nothing that special about it. Nothing terrible, but nothing that really stood out. Cept the fucking awful CGI, this movie did not need it.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2008)

I rather liked the movie.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 8, 2008)

_Great Movie ... powerful acting by Smith ... the supporting character (that girl) SUCKED ... she was the reason the ending of the movie was terrible IMO ... Will went out with courage and nobility and she comes into a compound with a FUCKING smile on her face like nothing happened ... she SUCKED ... at least IMO _


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 8, 2008)

I loved all of it except the last twenty minutes. I wanted everyone to die, but they had to go and introduce this 'hope' BS.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I heard they're making a sequel, talk about beating a dead dog.



Smith's characters dead.  Sequel without him would be shit.  Probably be some Resident Evil type movie.


----------



## plox (Jan 8, 2008)

im still got to watch the movie

but i read or seen somewhere there is this movie called *I am omega*
is it the same as *i am legend*?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

plox said:


> im still got to watch the movie
> 
> but i read or seen somewhere there is this movie called *I am omega*
> is it the same as *i am legend*?



You're probably talking about 'The Omega Man' a 1971 movie starring Charlton Heston.  It's also based off of the same novel 'I Am Legend' like the movie with Will Smith.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 8, 2008)

Shitty ending and a disappointment in the fact that the movie wasn't anything I expected after reading the book, but .  I give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## plox (Jan 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> You're probably talking about 'The Omega Man' a 1971 movie starring Charlton Heston.  It's also based off of the same novel 'I Am Legend' like the movie with Will Smith.



I thought it was supposed to be the omega man too
but i went and investigated about this I am omega movie
and its a diffrent movie then the omega man


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 11, 2008)

apparantly the ending didn't make sence to the book or something?

I have not seen I AM LEG END, so I wouldn't know . . .


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

If anyone wants to watch this movie onlie with totally aweosme quality please PM me.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> You're probably talking about 'The Omega Man' a 1971 movie starring Charlton Heston.  It's also based off of the same novel 'I Am Legend' like the movie with Will Smith.



I love your sig, that movie is awesome!

I saw it 2 weeks ago, or something..
It scared the shit out of me! lol.

I think they volume-button was broken, because
it hurted my ears!

And I agree, didn't really like the ending!


----------



## rakugaki (Jan 17, 2008)

plox said:


> im still got to watch the movie
> 
> but i read or seen somewhere there is this movie called *I am omega*
> is it the same as *i am legend*?



As stated Omega Man was a 70s flick loosely based on the original I am Legend book, but I am Omega is a cheap ripoff from the company The Asylum, known for it's fabulous copies such as Alien vs. Hunter, Transmorphers and Snakes on a Train.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 18, 2008)

It was pretty good.
I thought the acting was the best part.
The plot was kind of weird and like towards the end too many twists made it suck.


----------



## Casyle (Jan 18, 2008)

*Oh well...*

After reading this thread methinks I'm going to wait for I Am Legend to come out on DvD.  

I read the book and LOVED it.  As I read I kept imagining what these scenes would be like played out in the movie.

The vampires turn into zombies.... ugh....The ending changes... Ugh.  There's a stupid kid.  DOUBLE ugh!  

Then I see that Will Smith is the lead actor... Don't get me wrong, I think Smith is a good actor, but I'm the type that reads a book and I get a picture in my head of what the characters look like, and I don't like it if the actors are drastically different.  

I wanted to see the red-head from the book!  *Cries*  Wwaaaahhh!!

I may still go see it, but doubt it now.  I'm going to see Cloverfield t'night. Weeee!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

I just found out about, and saw the original ending

...

wow

WAY TO FUCK UP a good movie Hollywood


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

I didn't care for the movie. Not bad, but not really good either.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 9, 2009)

I found the movie good until the woman and her child showed up. Watching Will Smith's character go pretty much insane amidst the lonely hell that was his home was pretty intense, and solidified for me that Will Smith can really handle serious roles and isn't just a comedic actor.

I read a review of it once that equated it to the average story of a hero having to go through a dangerous place and finding a mentor who helps them through at the cost of their own life - the difference being that this is a film from the mentor's point of view. But YMMV, I guess.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, the first part was pretty good. Once the woman and child came into the thing, it kinda went down.


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, the first part was pretty good. Once the woman and child came into the thing, it kinda went down.



That was also like the end of the movie, wasn't it? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will didn't live that long after they came. :lolkubo


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, the first part was pretty good. Once the woman and child came into the thing, it kinda went down.



It didn't _kinda_ go down, it sped down the hill and slammed into the outhouse at the bottom.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Right...>_>



Sorry for having an opinion on a film I like


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sorry for having an opinion on a film I like



Sorry for having a opinion on a opinion I didn't like.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 10, 2009)

Stallyns808 said:


> You're probably talking about 'The Omega Man' a 1971 movie starring Charlton Heston.  It's also based off of the same novel 'I Am Legend' like the movie with Will Smith.



He's actually talking about "I am Omega", it's one of these recent flux of cash-in movies that have thankfully died out due to the economic crisis.

Basically loads of movies got made at the same time as Blockbuster films so that they'd be released at the same time, for "I am Legend", there's "I am Omega" which is the same story. There's "Transmorphers" which is about cars turning into giant robots, there's "10,000,000 BC" instead of "10,000 BC", and loads of others.

They're actually sometimes more fun than the original movie, just because they're so bad it's funny.

Here's the info on this company that releases these "Mockbusters" deliberately to cash-in on the films;
this part


----------



## Rampage (Jun 10, 2009)

i am legend great movie, by the awesome will smith


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2009)

excellent acting from will smith.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Sorry for having a opinion on a opinion I didn't like.



I forgive you


----------



## Rampage (Jun 10, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> excellent acting from will smith.



yup, he is so awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

so did anyone else check out the original ending to the movie?


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so did anyone else check out the original ending to the movie?



Is that the one where that chick is actually pissed-off-zombie-dude's girlfriend?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 10, 2009)

^isn't it supposed to resemble the book more and show that the zombies are intelligent creatures and that Will Smith has become a menace to their species?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^isn't it supposed to resemble the book more and show that the zombies are intelligent creatures and that Will Smith has become a menace to their species?



no    .


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

Never read the book but I liked the film..Will Smith is awesome


----------

